# Male Betta making wierd noises



## rfourn47 (Sep 6, 2012)

My male betta Tyson makes these weird noises all day long. I couldn't quite pinpoint the noise until one night when i came hope around 1:00 AM and heard the noise again. I put my ear to the fish bowl and sure enough it was coming from my betta. I made a video of the noise. It's tough to see the betta since it was dark, but you can hear the noise it makes at about the 5 second and 22 second marks. does anyone know what this noise means? it's kinda creeping me out like he's pissed off or something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUvbfVQJiAw&feature=plcp


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

what the......:lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds kinda like a cicada...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..I was always wondering if Bettas do make any noise, as all animals do, I was wondering why fish don't ...hmm maybe they do..


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Fish do make noises to one another when communicating. Usually its different clicks and deep, ultrasonic grumbling noises. Some fish even use their natural electrical currents to send out communicative noises. I am curious as to whether or not you have another animal in that tank. If not, have you ruled out that noise as coming from a filter? My filter sometimes makes a whirring noise every now and again. 

Its not that I am skeptical, its just that I am approaching this with logic and and want all other possible sources of said noise ruled out before saying its the betta.


----------



## rfourn47 (Sep 6, 2012)

i hear ya crabby. i was skeptical too until i actually put my ear to the bowl. originally i thought it was the TV or cable box or something. it can't be the filter since it lives in just a fish bowl (no filter, etc.) and before anyone says that bettas would be better off in a filtered tank...i know....but that isn't the point of this post so please spare me. it DOES live with and african dwarf frog that stays at the bottom of the tank. i've ruled out it being the frog since he is on the bottom of the tank, i doubt he would make such a loud noise. the betta sits at the top of the tank all day, barely moving, so i think the noise must be coming from him. i used to have him at work but he was so damn boring, i brought him home and brought my female betta to work since she actually has a personality. He never made this noise when at work. the noise is so loud that i can actually hear it over the tv. it's weird.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, male African dwarf frogs make a croaking noise exactly like that in the video. They do so to call out to females for mating. I am now sure that it was your frog and not the fish.


----------



## rfourn47 (Sep 6, 2012)

really??? i'll run a test over the weekend....i'll remove my betta and see if the sound is still there. i will update on monday.... if it is the frog, the poor bastard's been croaking for weeks. he must be horny as hell!
thanx for the input....


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this, rfourn47. I had been considering getting an ADF for a while (it's a 2 hour drive to the pet store, that's the only thing that's stopped me.) but had never heard the sound they make. No thank you!!! lol. That gave me the creeps!!


----------



## rfourn47 (Sep 6, 2012)

i've had many african dwarf frogs and i've NEVER heard them make a peep. still not totally convinced its the frog. i will find out this weekend because whoever it is, its driving me batty.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

ADF makes a lot more sense...they are known for making noise, whereas I've never heard of a betta making noises before...

And comparing it to other ADF noises on youtube, they seem similar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8OJU6zmx90


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

It's 100% the frog NOT the fish, my cousins ADF do this ALL THE TIME because he has girls and boys in a tank. I believe that is the mating song males sing to females. It's normally very rare to catch it so you got lucky getting it but no this is 100% NOT the fish. I know this sound all too well, they kept me up at night when I was watching them and I also youtubed it. The frog all the way, it's the EXACT same sound. Take a look for yourself.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

rfourn47 said:


> really??? i'll run a test over the weekend....i'll remove my betta and see if the sound is still there. i will update on monday.... if it is the frog, the poor bastard's been croaking for weeks. he must be horny as hell!
> thanx for the input....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow I am glad its the frog and if I ever heard Perseus making a sound like that I would jump out of my chair..lol !


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Firedrake and Genie made noises when I had them.
They mostly did it when I was about to feed them. It was a small clicking noise.
But yeah male dwarf frogs do make calls.
I always thought it was just because they were closing their mouths too hard though. I didn't know they intentionally made noise. I always though fish communicated via dancing or something (yeah I know that sounds really stupid but that's what I honestly thought)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

All I know is that angel fish make a Brrrrr noise and some of the synodontis genus make squeaking sounds (hence the term squeaker).

That one is a little bit scary and unusual... I sleep by my bettas tank for around a month and I haven't heard anything though... If its the betta and not the frog, then he must be high in their hierarchy and the plan for world domination is underway...


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

lol that really creeped me out at first! haha


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the song of a frog. It's the frog.
frogsong


----------



## rfourn47 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses....it is the frog. Ive been blaming the poor Betta for weeks.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Ths frog is in love with the betta.

Ah the pain of unrequited desire. Cupid's arrows cut deep.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

LOL! I seriously thought you edited the video to try and make a funny. lol, but seeing that you have an adf i totally understand now. XD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG so creepy! I hate hate hate frogs! now I hate them even more D= 
sorry XD

but that totally creeped me out. If my betta did that... I'm rehoming! no matter howwwww much I love him >.>


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I totally woke up in the middle of the night looking around the tank trying to spot Piou, fearing i will hear something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iHkqgKMBDc

The good news is that he was soundly asleep in the fern.
How long do we have till they take over the world?


----------

